# What Popular Alcohol Drink(s) Have You  Never Tried?



## fmdog44 (May 7, 2021)

Never had a margarita, a manhattan, a tom collins, a gin martini, a rum & coke


----------



## Murrmurr (May 7, 2021)

Most of 'em.

I've only had rum and Coke, whiskey and Coke, straight whiskey and straight whisky, brandy, some tequila sunrises and a few wine coolers. I think that's it.


----------



## Tish (May 7, 2021)

Never tried Manhattan, Tom Collins, or  Whiskey sour.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 7, 2021)

The list is long and distinguished with me.

Beer, rum and coke, rye and seven vodka and orange juice, and Long Island Iced Tea, that's all I have ever experienced in my lifetime, and I can count on two hands how many of each I have had over the course of my life.

Not a big fan of the taste of alcohol. I find it to be quite strong.


----------



## SetWave (May 7, 2021)

None. Not a fan.


----------



## RadishRose (May 7, 2021)

I don't even know what's popular.


----------



## Don M. (May 7, 2021)

I can't remember the last time I had Any kind of alcoholic drink...probably decades ago.  I had enough booze...primarily German beer...when I was in the military.  I keep a bottle of chocolate flavored Vodka in the cabinet, and take a sip every now and then if I'm having trouble falling asleep...a nip of that about an hour before bedtime gives me a good nights sleep.


----------



## jujube (May 7, 2021)

I've never had gin. The smell of it turns me off. I don't think I'd like the taste.

I love the smell of whiskey but don't like the taste. I will drink it in a hot toddy, though. Best thing for a cold, hands down.


----------



## Remy (May 7, 2021)

I've never had a martini except the vodka ones like Lemon Drop. 

Margaritas are a bit acquired I think.


----------



## MrPants (May 7, 2021)

Never had a martini. 
Had a Manhattan once - never again thanks!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 7, 2021)

Forgot to add, I have had gin & tonic, which I enjoyed.

Makes for a great summer drink.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 7, 2021)

I don't know which ones are popular now and I have tried a whole lot of them over my lifetime but some that I never had were a Fuzzy Navel or Sex on The Beach or many drinks made with whiskey.  I'm not looking to have any of them now as I no longer drink.


----------



## Lara (May 7, 2021)

Never had a Beer...I just couldn't get past the smell of it, and never tried almost everything else.....except I have had Wine, Margarita, Pina Colada, and in the 70's I tried a Brandy Alexander which is Cognac with Creme de Cacao. It was actually a Pre-prohibition drink through the 70's. 

Oh, just this last Christmas I tried a Vanilla Crown Royal with Irish Cream and ice. Crown Royal is a Canadian Whiskey of highest quality. It's like having desert. It was really good. I don't ever drink alone...just celebrations.


----------



## Nathan (May 7, 2021)

Re: mixed drinks-  never tried most of them, it would be easier to recall the ones I had tried.
Drinks I've had:
Beer
wine
Gin & tonic
Cosmopolitan
Vodka, with club soda & lime, or orange juice...or SnappyTom
Bourbon or Whisky- straight, on the rocks or with a mixer like club soda
White or Black Russian
Southern Comfort, straight
Corn liquor


----------



## terry123 (May 8, 2021)

I like vanilla crown royal but have not had it in awhile. Sometimes I will have a little Baileys or White Russian before bedtime.  Used to have a margarita when we would go out for Mexican food but we don't eat out anymore.  Sometimes I order Mexican food and have it delivered.  I have a cold coke with it since I don't have a margarita!


----------



## Devi (May 8, 2021)

I've had White Russians, Black Russians, and margaritas decades ago. Anything else that's popular I haven't had (or don't know about).


----------



## Buckeye (May 8, 2021)

Does anyone else remember "3.2" beer?  The actual alcohol content was nil, but it let young boys get foolish.


----------



## Alligatorob (May 8, 2021)

Not an easy question for me to answer, I probably have tried most, if not all "popular" drinks.  I don't particularly like sweet or artificially flavored things but tried all or most to know that. 

Now a days my go to is whisky neat, Tullamore DEW is my current favorite.  And I still have beer now and then and the occasional glass of wine,  my homemade peach usually.  But not drinking a lot of late, guess I am slowing down as I get older.


----------



## Lara (May 8, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> Does anyone else remember "3.2" beer?  The actual alcohol content was nil, but it let young boys get foolish.


They should have called it "Placebo Beer"


----------



## Alligatorob (May 8, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> Does anyone else remember "3.2" beer? The actual alcohol content was nil, but it let young boys get foolish.


All too well, until 2019 that was the strongest thing you could get outside of the state liquor store here.  We are still limited to 4%, I never buy the stuff.  Too dilute for me.  Have to make runs to Nevada or Wyoming to get real beer...


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 8, 2021)

I've had most of the run-of-the-mill corner bar cocktails but I've never had a properly made Old Fashioned with muddled orange slices.

I remember my great aunt enjoying them at formal family get-togethers.

She used to slip me the whiskey-soaked orange slices and maraschino cherries when no one was looking!


----------



## Pinky (May 8, 2021)

I think I once had a Singapore Sling. I'm allergic to something in beer. The only alcohol I have .. about twice a year, is Dubonnet red, on the rocks.

That means, I haven't tried most alcoholic drinks.


----------



## Gary O' (May 8, 2021)

jujube said:


> I've never had gin. The smell of it turns me off. I don't think I'd like the taste.


Gin is a turn off to me, too
Tried it after watching a WC Fields movie

What Popular Alcohol Drink(s) Have You Never Tried?​Most

Had a whiskey sour when I was a teen

Mixed drinks don't do it for me
I'm a sipper of a good single malt

Beer in summer
Just one...or two, does it for me of a late summer afternoon


----------



## timoc (May 8, 2021)

What Popular Alcohol Drink(s) Have You Never Tried?​
I'll think of one in a minute.


----------



## Lewkat (May 8, 2021)

Pina colada.  I dislike anything coconut.


----------



## StarSong (May 8, 2021)

I've tried most popular drinks at one time or another despite not being all that much of a drinker.  Might have a drink or two a week.


----------



## Lethe200 (May 8, 2021)

Most cocktails. I like my liquor straight, my wines red and my Port aged!

I will say I have tried tequila but hated it. And I'm not really fond of most beers.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 9, 2021)

I mainly drink wine, beer  and cider with the occasional G&T or Whisky.  However, there are thousands of wines, beers, ciders, whiskys etc..  and I've only liked a few of them.  They are probably not 'popular', or at least,  'best selling' brands.  
I've been given bottles of Bourbon, vodka, Irish whiskey cream  etc.. and I  can't stand any of them.  I've just given them away (and it wasn't always easy finding someone who liked them).


----------



## fmdog44 (May 10, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> Does anyone else remember "3.2" beer?  The actual alcohol content was nil, but it let young boys get foolish.


Yes. I spent a year in Kansas and that was all they had. The draft beer gave you a horrible hangover. The locals added tomato juice to their draft beers, very popular with them.


----------



## charry (May 10, 2021)

I’ve never had Barley  wine , but love Guinness......


----------



## Lewkat (May 10, 2021)

charry said:


> I’ve never had Barley  wine , but love Guinness......


My son love Guinness.  I make a pot roast with Guinness.  That's as far as I go with that.  It's delicious.


----------



## StarSong (May 10, 2021)

charry said:


> I’ve never had Barley  wine , but love Guinness......





Lewkat said:


> My son love Guinness.  I make a pot roast with Guinness.  That's as far as I go with that.  It's delicious.


One of my sons also loves Guinness.  I enjoy a short glass of it now and again, but it's too filling to have more than that.  

My sons and my SIL are beer aficionados, and though they don't drink much - maybe a couple of beers at a party or on a weekend, they know what they like and are well-versed in various breweries' brewing methods and how different ingredients affect flavors. 

When I was a kid and into my twenties, virtually all the men drank "beer" aka whatever was being served. Mostly lagers. At chic events some imports like Heineken were also provided.


----------



## charry (May 10, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> My son love Guinness.  I make a pot roast with Guinness.  That's as far as I go with that.  It's delicious.


My dad introduced me to Guinness, when I was expecting my 2 sons....it has lots of iron in it, and dad used to bring it to me in the hospital, and the drs said hope your gonna drink,that , lol ...They prescribed it for me after.....but that was mackison which was sweeter....


----------



## charry (May 10, 2021)

Lethe200 said:


> Most cocktails. I like my liquor straight, my wines red and my Port aged!
> 
> I will say I have tried tequila but hated it. And I'm not really fond of most beers.


Is tequila the drink you have with salt and lemon ...


----------



## StarSong (May 10, 2021)

charry said:


> Is tequila the drink you have with salt and lemon ...


It is.  Salt and lime.


----------



## cdestroyer (May 10, 2021)

tried many of them, black russian, martini, rum and coke, tom collins, vodka collins, manhattan, vodka straight, whiskey straight, and one day in evelyn's panama club in long beach california the bartender fixed me a layered mix drink he called pink panties. the first went down smooooooth, after the secone one, someone had jacked my bar stool up a few feet cause when I stepped of to go to the boys room the floor was a long long ways off.......


----------



## asp3 (May 10, 2021)

There are probably a myriad of specialty cocktails I've never tried.  I'm not much of a cocktail person, but occasionally my wife and I will go to a place known for it's cocktails and try something.  I know I'm not a fan of gin, so there are very few gin drinks I've tried.  I've probably tasted a gin martini, but don't recall the specific instance.

There are very few wine varietals I haven't tried.  I tend to go out of my way to try something I haven't tried before when it comes to wine.  However occasionally I'll come across something I've never tasted before.


----------



## AnnieA (May 10, 2021)

The only mixed drinks I've had are mimosa, crown & coke, screwdriver, tom collins, martini, white russian (yuck), pina colada (yuck), irish coffee, greyhound, tequila sunrise, marguarita, gin and tonic, chocolate martini (oh, mygosh ...divine though I didn't expect it to be) a near lethal concoction called the diver at Silky O'Sullivan's in Memphis ... think that's it. So there are a whole lot I haven't tried.


----------

